# Possible to migrate Lightroom content to other Adobe ID?



## bibendum (Dec 22, 2021)

Hi,

I am using Lightroom (cloud-based) with my corporate account. As I co-own the company, this is not too troublesome, however I'd like to set up a new, personal Adobe-ID and migrate my cloudy Lightroom content to this new ID. Any ideas if that is possible? (Without downloading anything.)

Best regards and Happy Holidays!
Ben


----------



## clee01l (Dec 22, 2021)

Without downloading anything, probably 'No".  You would need to contact Adobe to see if you can switch your Adobe Cloud account to a different name. 

Without Adobe's help, the only process that I can think of involves Lightroom Classic.  

From the Corporate Account, sync the Cloud library to a Lightroom Classic catalog.  This will import all of the images into a Lightroom Classic Catalog file and down load all of the master image files. 
Log on to the Adobe cloud with your person account.
Open the Lightroom App on your computer making sure that you are still in your personal account.
From that app {File} menu choose {Migrate From...}{Lightroom Classic Catalog}  and choose the catalog file that you just created in step 1.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Dec 22, 2021)

The method described by Cletus is one of the ways of getting the assets from one cloud account to another (though most methods will involve downloading and then re-uploading). Another could be exporting "as original" from Lightroom using the current account, then importing the exports to Lightroom using the new account. And then there is the Adobe Lightroom Downloader, which I wouldn't recommend as there are a few too many issues with that for my liking. As well as the inherent download/re-upload requirements, each have further issues.....the LrClassic method would lose any keywords and location data that may have been entered in Lightroom, the export method retains the keywords and location data but loses all album membership (though that could be circumvented by adding album-specific keywords to all images before the export.

Unless Adobe can come up with a way of seamlessly transferring the assets from the old account to the new account, without needing to download/upload, there's only one possible "solution" to effect the transfer without downloading. The basic steps are as follows:

1. Login to Lightroom (desktop or Web app) using your new personal account details.
2. Create a new empty album, which you then set to share. The share settings should be as follows:
- Link Access set to Invite Only
- Enter the email address linked with your corporate account, set the view options to "Can Contribute", then click on the Invite button.
3. If using the same computer, logout of your new Adobe account, then login to the corporate account.
4. Pick up the invitation email and click to accept.
5. Once the invitation has been accepted, open either the Lightroom desktop app or the LrWeb app using the same corporate account. You should then see, in the "Shared With You" section of the list of Shared albums, the album that you created and shared in step 2.
6. Go back to All Photos, select all the images then add them to that "shared with you" album. Make sure that you check all the share options that appear, i.e. include keywords, flags and star ratings, GPS coordinates.
7. And that's it....Lightroom will then silently copy all the images in the corporate account to your new personal account in background. I've no idea how long that will take, but it'll be a heck of a lot quicker than downloading and uploading again.
8. Of course, you've ended up with all the images in one album in your personal account, but there are (manual) things you could do. Personally, before doing step 6 I would add an album-specific keyword to all the images that are in albums (you can select all the images in an album and apply the keyword in one go, but how long that process takes you depends on how many albums you have).

Other users have used this method successfully, and I've tested it myself a few times, but worth doing it with a few images to make sure you've got all the settings correct before using it for all images.


----------



## bibendum (Dec 23, 2021)

Jim, Cletus, Thank you for your replies. Both sound like feasible solutions. As I have hundreds of albums, though, I would love to prevent doing anything manually. The solution with Lightroom Classic sounds very easy. Is there any drawback of Cletus's solution aside from having to sync my 250 gigs? I mean, will all editing steps, metadata etc. be preserved?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Dec 23, 2021)

bibendum said:


> I mean, will all editing steps, metadata etc. be preserved?


Not all. As I said in my post, any keywords and location data which you may have added to the images would be lost using the LrClassic method, as these do not sync between the cloud and LrC.

"Editing Steps"....if you mean the edit history, then you would probably already be aware that none of the cloud apps retain the history of individual edits, so only the current edit state is what would transfer to LrC on download. Any versions that you may have created in Lightroom would also be lost.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Feb 9, 2022)

@molydoly61 Please check the date of the last message in a thread before you reply. Also read the whole thread, not just the original message. There is no need for resurrecting old threads that have already been answered.


----------



## mikebore (Feb 10, 2022)

Johan Elzenga said:


> @molydoly61 Please check the date of the last message in a thread before you reply. Also read the whole thread, not just the original message. There is no need for resurrecting old threads that have already been answered.


Looks like an alternative method?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Feb 10, 2022)

Because this thread is old, it is better to create a new thread. The OP will probably have dealt with his question by now, so an alternative method will mostly be of interest for other people.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 14, 2022)

Johan Elzenga said:


> @molydoly61 Please check the date of the last message in a thread before you reply. Also read the whole thread, not just the original message. There is no need for resurrecting old threads that have already been answered.


Just in case anyone's wondering, molydoly61 was reported as a spammer so the posts were deleted. The posts were all cut and pastes from other websites, and other forums also reported her to the spam database.


----------

